# Festival



## giftbox (14 Aug. 2006)

Hallo zusammen war letztes wochenende im taubertal!
*Würd gern wissen was ihr für erfahrungen hab mit solchen fetival*s!
http://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/00000018.gif
:angry:


----------



## Muli (14 Aug. 2006)

War in meinem Leben erst auf einem Konzert (nicht Robbie Williams  ), aber noch nie auf einem Festival. Würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob es sich lohnt sowas mal in Angriff zu nehmen


----------



## idefix (15 Aug. 2006)

hallo zusammen!
Ich kann dazu nur sagen, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!!!
Wenn man nicht grad ein "zarter" Mensch ist, der auf den Luxus seiner eigenen Bude,Dusche,WC usw. nicht verzichten kann, ist so ein Festival genial.Ich war auch letztes WE auf Taubertal (zum 2ten Mal) und es war total geil.So eine Stimmung findet man auf keinen Beatabend und auf keinem Konzert. Man findet sofort Anschluß ob allein oder in der Gruppe und hat genug Party egal ob auf dem Festgelände oder auf dem Campingplatz (auch wenn der Schlamm bis zum Knöchel geht). Ich bin jedenfalls der Meinung jeder sollte sowas mal mitgemacht haben!
...Wenn jemand Interesse hat werd ich einige Bilder posten falls das nicht verboten ist!(muß dann noch schnell mal nachlesen)

ok hier mal einige Bilder die zwar nicht das feeling so rüber bringen aber ich hoffe sie gefallen trotzdem!



























mfG Idefix


----------



## AMUN (15 Aug. 2006)

Das Hurricane Festival das nur 3km von mir entfernt stattfindet ist der Hammer… es befriedigt mich auf tiefste das nicht nur meine Generation so irre war. 
Vier tage lang volle Dröhnung dazu saufen bis zum umfallen und nicht zu vergessen die obligatorischen Regenfälle und den dazugehörigen Schlammkuhlen… 

Tja um mahl richtig abzudrehen ist so eine Veranstaltung genau das richtige


----------



## schneemannxx (16 Dez. 2006)

ich geh jetzt seit 14 jahren zu rock am ring und es lohnt sich jedes mal auf s neue. der alte spirit ist zwar weg weil alles (echt alles) zu sehr kontrolliert wird aber das festival feeling ist einfach genial wenn zehntausende spaß haben u party machen. für weicheier ist das aber nix vor allem in der eifel muß man immer mit allem rechnen ( ok schnee gabs jetzt noch keinen). über die jahre haben sich die sanitären anlagen zwar echt richtig "verbessert" aber die alten ringrocker haben mal gelernt das bei rar eben nicht geduscht wird u so bleibt das auch hehe


----------



## Fr33chen (3 Juni 2007)

Rock im Park... wirklich nur ein Katzensprung von mir entfernt ^^
Aber leider bin ich nicht so der "Rocker"... und demzufolge auch nicht da. Zudem sit es natürlich seeeehr teuer, aber sicherlich ziemlich geil!!


----------



## rise (4 Juni 2007)

Also ich war auf dem Festival hier: 

http://www.brighteyes.de/baseportal/Festivals/berichtedetail&db=festivals&festival_nr_rein=46&Id==244

und ich muss sagen:
GEIL!!!!!

Es mag ja jeder versch. Meinungen zu dieser Band haben!Die einen sagen sie sind N..... was völliger Dünnpfiff ist.Die andern sagen sie seien Z..... was auch kompletter Mist ist!
Sie sind eine Band die Musik spielt die auss dem Bauch kommt und nix mit Politik zu tun hat.

Wenn man net soviel Probleme damit hat das man net jeden Tag duscht ausnahmsweise(wir waren 4 tage da) ist es ok was Hygiene anbelangt.Toiletten sollte allerdings schon sauber sein was da net immer der Fall war.
Kann mir aber einen längeren Aufenthalt auf einem Festival mit soviel manchmal "kranken" Menschen net vorstellen.Zumal es da zum frühstück schon Bier gibt^^....


----------



## kiLLeratE (29 Juni 2007)

YEAH in einer woche gehts los SUMMERJAM 2007 

ich freu mich extrem hoffe nur das wetter spielt mit

is da auch einer aus dem boadr am start ?


----------

